
Global Population Is Declining and That’s Okay - MindGods
https://www.diamandis.com/blog/global-population-decline
======
rbecker
The article body contradicts the title: _global population will peak at around
9.7 billion people in 2064_

There's a big difference between "is currently declining" and "is growing, but
projected to start declining in 44 years".

In fact, a quick skim of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Projections_of_population_grow...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Projections_of_population_growth)
reveals a peak in 2064 is among the lower estimates, with most projections
showing continued growth up to 2100.

------
mytailorisrich
The growth is slowing but the global population is still growing
significantly.

I think this is the most important issue we have and it is a root cause of
climate change and environmental damage.

The projected decline cannot occur soon enough in that respect and ideally we
should aim at having a global plan to _reduce_ population but that is
politically, and economically, explosive.

------
simonblack
A 'one child per woman' policy would get the population down to sustainable
levels in just a few generations, without having to resort to genocides or
other drastic measures.

~~~
dragonwriter
No, it wouldn't, because you'd have to resort to drastic measures to enforce
it (even if you don't consider greatly curtailing reproductive liberty to be,
in and of itself, a drastic measure.)

